# Unofficial Little Miami outing?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

There seems to be quite a few members here in the SW that likes to go after the river smallies. Last year, there was some talk about an outing, but it never materialized. How many people would be interested in getting together for an outing on the Little Miami? Some could float, others could wade, and some could fish from the bank. We could all meet at a park afterwards to burn some burgers and dogs, and marvel at my angling skills. I just want to get an idea of how many people would be interested. Also, would you use your own watercraft, wade, or want to rent a canoe/kayak from an outfitter.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I am definatley interested. I am itchin to hit the LMR. I recently moved and Its almost in my backyard. I can see it out my front window. I'd personally like to rent a canoe and cover more water. But hey I'm up for anything. Sounds like a good time Rooster!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Id be interested depending on the area, I would opt for the lower stretches where more then 1 person per mile could have a good day. In the upper stretches, I like to wade, the lower stretches Id be in my 16ft Clacka drift boat!! I cant wait to get it out, come on spring!!!
Salmonid


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Count me in. I'll probably be in the yak or maybe a canoe if I bring along my neighbor, but I will definitely be floating.

I am game for about anywhere on the river. It would be very cool if it wrapped up near a decent campground...I might just come out for the weekend!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I would be interested in doing this. Could do either wade or use canoe. I don't know about groveling at the feet of the all mighty fish catcher though


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I think that we will hve plenty of interest! I guess it would be best to determine where we are going to meet, and then set a date.

Where to meet? We will need picnic facilities, a launch site, must be near a canoe livery, and bank fishing/ wading access. Oh yea, good fishing both up and down stream. I know that the launch site at Lake Isabella has all of the necessities, but it might be too expensive to rent the picnic shelter (free would be MUCH better). Any others?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

But if you are going to do a get-together, go a little north. Put in up around Morrow and run down to Kings Mills or something. Good run of water and no competition. 

Just my 2¢

UFM82


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I would be interested in participating in this! I would be fishing from shore as I don't own a boat. I guess I could use a canoe if avaiable to rent? Either way I would like to particpate in this.


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

Count me in; I'm sure that anything organized by a STEELER fan has got to be good. I would also vote for the section around Morrow, or even further north. There is a great put-in spot for canoes in Beavercreek at a little park off Indian Ripple Rd. Are there any dams on the Little Miami? 

Let me know the details...



Pete


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Count me in, what are we fishing for?


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm in! I would like to rent a kayak or canoe. Let's get this to work this year!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

How about down below Maineville ? In Foster ? There is plenty of parking, a FREE shelter house and a launch area. Miles of fishing also . Just a thought........ Plus I catch a ton of fish there  ....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

Sounds good to me Catking.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm also interested in joining you guys..as long as it doesn't fall on the other fishin events..


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

In case anyone needs a little help finding some decent launch places, I thought I'd post this link. Many of you may know about it already, but if not, it is a great resource.

Little Miami Info 

This page also has a good PDF map of the spots and related roads.


I have not been to enough of these spots to know which ones will work for the number of people who will be going, so I'll defer that to those who do know


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Heck I'm in NE Ohio and I'm in.
I've wanted to hit that river for years and know nothing about it.
Is it deep enough to put a boat with an outboard engine on it?
14' er w/ a short shaft 9.9hp.
Just post the dates and if I don't have a tournament that weekend
I'll be there.


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd be interested in this outing. I'd probably be wading.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

if it does not conflict with my steelhead and striper fishing!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

smallieguy, you won't be able to use an outboard as it is pretty shallow in some areas. I'm game for a shorebound get together at foster (where montgomery rd/US22/SR3 crosses the lmr) or I'm open for a canoe trip from one of the liveries that launch from morrow. maybe we could head all the way loveland and then either do the picnic thing at foster or at a livery in loveland (maybe even hit a bar aftewards).

I like to do a float trip with GPS to mark holes that I would be able to later fish from the bike trail access.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Foster sounds like a good place to meet. I have seen people bank fishing and wading in that area. Although, I am not familiar with the picnic facilities. Looking at the map, I think that Fort Ancient to Foster would be a good float (15.5 miles). My only concern is that I dont think that any canoe liveries terminate in Foster? It would be most convenient to have the picnic at our termination point, but not absolutely necessary. I know that Bruces canoe livery offers a trip from Hall Creek to Loveland, and Foster would be a good point to stop.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

HERE  are some trips offered. There is one (Trip 3) that puts in at Morrow and ends in Fosters. There is a little park with a shelter/picnic area.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

15.5 miles is a heck of a float! Plan on fishing any?

I will probably be in on this one, depending on the dates...I will most likely make a weekend of it and bring the wife along. We have family in Milford and will stay there. So I'm in for floating a couple of days!

Winner


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It looks like Foster has everything needed: Picnic facility, parking, bank fishing, wadeable water, it is on multiple canoe livery routes, and there is a restaurant/ bar right in the area.

Now, I seem to remember that last year SOMEONE volunteered to flip the burgers?

Any objections to using Foster? Setting the location should be the easy part, the date will me far more difficult.

15 miles is not that bad for this stretch of river, and there are many different floats possible. Last year I fished From Hall Creek to Bruces in Loveland (13 miles) in about 6 hours. With a lot of fishermen on the same stretch of river, we will be doing a lot of leapfrog angling. Besides, it doesnt take me long to find the fish! I plan to start at Fort Ancient EARLY and catch up to the canoe livery crew somewhere near Morrow. I could even be persuaded to keep going down river to hit the early evening bite after a few hours rest in Foster.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am going to be the guy in the other boat filming Rooster's fishing just Bill Dances film crew  I do expect to get paid though. Burgers will do just fine.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The " Burger " guy  ...It was DA KING !!! The offer still stands. You guys get a month and a date set . May is pretty much open and June, I have the "OGF Member appreciation day " at Tappan. But that's one weekend. Plus the Kids outing at St Marys is also June. Thats one more weekend. So for me to be Burger man , May is open, 2 weekends are open in June. July is pretty much open. You guys decide and I'll try to post the dates in June I cannot do this. I will supply the grill and meats and do the grillin about an hour before you all are to arrive. Other words, I'll set up the picnic part of this outing .That way, one person will be responsible for the grill and meats. Much easier and I'll throw in a side dish or two... Hows that sound ??? CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah, King..you are not free all weekends in may..I have one reserved to fish with you!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

OH YEA !!!! And another one or two FOR sure this year .......'ey Jackson


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Sir, at least one in april also!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I will find out where you two are & crash the party!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll see what I can dig up about the shelter as far as if it is free or not . I'm almost 100% sure it is free. I am doing work in that area and will stop by to see. If it is free, I'll make sure I'm there plenty early to grab the tables ... CATKING


----------



## smallfish (Feb 20, 2005)

Would like to join in . Would like to use my float tube,but don't know if I could keep up with the canoes. Sounds like fun, fishing or not . I will bring the corn toss game.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

TimJC said:


> (maybe even hit a bar aftewards).


Ya defintally count me in now.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Moving to SW Ohio from Columbus, and should be in my new house in Maineville by May, so I'm really interested in this trip to learn about the LMR and meet some of you guys. Has the date been set yet? Any other fly rodders going on this trip besides steelheader007?

teeray


----------

